

Boston Dynamics: Introducing WildCat [video] - WestCoastJustin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE3fmFTtP9g

======
DavidJohnson
Dear Boston Dynamics,

This is getting creepier and creepier.

Sincerely, Humanity

